

Show HN: The simplest habit forming app that could possibly work - sandeepshetty

Habit Domino: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.simpthings.habitdomino<p>I built this to scratch my own itch and it has worked for me so far.<p>Would really appreciate some feedback.
======
wizzardx
Looks great, but needs a function for deleting and editing the habits, not
just adding them. If the app has those functions, I couldn't find them.

I uninstalled the app after a brief try-out, but would have kept it and tried
it out for longer if it had those functions.

~~~
sandeepshetty
Swiping from right-to-left past 0% on a routine will give you the option to
delete it.

------
sandeepshetty
Clickable:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.simpthings...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.simpthings.habitdomino)

------
vinnybhaskar
Looks pretty neat. Reminds me of a similar app for iOS
<http://thinklegend.com/commit/>

------
michelleclsun
It looks great! My nexus 4 is arriving today, will definitely be one of the
first apps I download. Good job!

~~~
sandeepshetty
Thanks. The launcher icon of the current version appears smaller on the Nexus
4. Will be fixing this soon. BTW, I upgraded to Nexus 4 from the Nexus One
about 3 weeks ago :)

------
saurabhpande
Wow! Looks neat. Will get around trying it over the weekend :)

------
josephpmay
Looks great! I'd definitely try it out if it was on iOS.

~~~
sandeepshetty
It's on my list. Need to get OSX first :)

------
nobrains24
Nice.. Clean yet elegant.. definitely deserves a look

~~~
sandeepshetty
Thanks. Let me know if you try it. Would love to know if it worked for you.

------
reinwald
awesome idea... Totally worth trying this app out.

